# Timing marks on All 06 Bowtech's



## eugene1e®

*Module Chart*

Hope this helps everyone out


----------



## jtb1967

eugene1e® said:


> Thanks to TANC For posting link
> 
> *Allegiance* should have 6 dots showing outside the limbs
> 
> This was the same response I got from Bowtech when I asked about my 06 Allegiance They said you should always have the same amount of dots on both cams unless you are using a drop away rest tied to the cables.
> 
> As always, check axle to axle and brace to ensure these are correct and letoff should be correct.


I was told 5 dots should be showing on my 30" draw 06 Allegiance by Pat at Bowtech.


----------



## eugene1e®

I was told 6 for best performance by several people and my Allegiance was 6 now keep in mind all this should be checked with limbs bottomed out


----------



## andy7yo

My tribute only has one dot, straight from Crackers.

Each bow will be a little different, but those are some good starting points.


----------



## eugene1e®

andy7yo said:


> My tribute only has one dot, straight from Crackers.
> 
> Each bow will be a little different, but those are some good starting points.


Is this at max draw weight


----------



## TANC

Yes.


----------



## Tax Lawyer

For the OG at 28", what does draw stop setting of 5.4 mean?


----------



## TANC

I believe it means you are at 80% letoff.

TANC


----------



## Tax Lawyer

TANC said:


> I believe it means you are at 80% letoff.
> 
> TANC


Does that mean your draw stop peg should be 5.4 marks from the end setting (i.e. at the base of the cam)?


----------



## eugene1e®

5.4 from top of cam every long mark is 1.0 every short line is 0.5


----------



## andy7yo

eugene1e® said:


> Is this at max draw weight



Yes.


----------



## Hemingway

*Equalizer timing...*

Heres some pics of my cam alignment on my Equalizer. These were taken as soon as I got the bow from Crackers. 

Top Cam:













Bottom Cam:


----------



## eugene1e®

Ttt


----------



## JLH

Eugene,
How many dots do you have showing ?
312 out of a 27.5" .....wow..... What arrows and any other info you can spare would be appreciated.
I will be getting mine set up next week. I cant wait.
Thanks, Jeff


----------



## eugene1e®

JLH said:


> Eugene,
> How many dots do you have showing ?
> 312 out of a 27.5" .....wow..... What arrows and any other info you can spare would be appreciated.
> I will be getting mine set up next week. I cant wait.
> Thanks, Jeff



6 dots showing outside the limbs
Shooting 25 inch pse 200 with 100 grain field tip with a weight oh 309 which is 16 grain lighter then recomend but should be fine been shooting the same arrows in my mighty mite for 3 years with no problems


----------



## XADDICT

*Constitution* should have all dots showing outside the limbs AND the limb cutting the tooling hole in half outside the limbs

What is the tooling hole? Anyone got a pic of their Con's cams?


----------



## Jhorne

My Constitution's limb is only about a 1/4 though the tooling hole does this make any diffrence?


----------



## Jhorne

ttt


----------



## Rabbit

*Tribute...*

Mine has one showing outside each limb and I have a dropaway rest...still shooting bullet holes at 3 feet. They've also been flying great out to 45yds.


----------



## G-Man

*Draw stop hash marks...*

Where on the draw stop peg should the marks be aligned?

Dead center?


----------



## eugene1e®

G-Man said:


> Where on the draw stop peg should the marks be aligned?
> 
> Dead center?



Yes


----------



## eugene1e®

Ttt


----------



## rocken rod

*Draw stop peg and letoff??*

I just got my 06 70/30 Allegiance yesterday and out the box it has 5 dots showing. Now I didn't put it on the scale but it doesn't seem to be getting a full 80% letoff, so my question is were should the draw stop peg be positioned as far as line slashes go? By the way B/C says 330.:wink: Would less letoff make it faster?


----------



## eugene1e®

You should have mod 1 and it should be on the second big mark for 30 inch draw {The short marks are half marks as in 2.5}



rocken rod said:


> I just got my 06 70/30 Allegiance yesterday and out the box it has 5 dots showing "By the way B/C says 330"


Your String needs to have some twist add to give you 6 dots showing with only 5 showing your draw is more then 30 inchs


----------



## rocken rod

*Thanks eugene1e*

Thank you I'll take a look at it tomorrow.


----------



## Elkhorn

*Timing Marks*

I have an 06 Tomkat with EFA 4 mods, but the stop is set at 3.4 instead of 4.4 from the top of the cam. Could that cause problems?
Elkhorn


----------



## eugene1e®

Yes it could cause lock up if you look at the draw stop at full draw you will see that its not even touching the limb


----------



## Elkhorn

*Timing Marks*

Ok, under the word patented the stop marks go from left to right. Is the first long hash mark zero or is it one?? My stop does contact the limb. It feels right but is set at 3.4 if the first mark is zero and at 4.4 if the first hash mark is one.
Thanks for the help!!


----------



## eugene1e®

First mark is 1


----------



## Rabbit

*Mine too only has one outside the limbs.*



andy7yo said:


> My tribute only has one dot, straight from Crackers.
> 
> Each bow will be a little different, but those are some good starting points.


Wonder if there's a chart on this too???


----------



## eugene1e®

your string may have stretch a little


----------



## Jhorne

Could someone please show pics of their '06 Constitution's cams so I can see how they are lined up? Thanx


----------



## Jhorne

ttt


----------



## MD Archer

I just purchased a Tribute a week ago. Love it and was reading on here about the dots that should be showing. On the top cam I have 3 dots showing, on the bottom cam I have 2 dots showing. Would this be a problem, should I get it checked out. Just want to make sure everything is correct.


----------



## ont.deerhunter

Constitution Cams pics anyone ?

I'd like to see the tooling hole everyone is referring to .

Thanks


----------



## bluedawg

I was lead to beleave that the binary cam system were slaved to each so as to never come out of time, is this true?


----------



## bluedawg

bluedawg said:


> I was lead to beleave that the binary cam systems were slaved to each so as to never come out of time, is this true?


----------



## BowtechAndy

bump it up for jason!!!!


----------



## 3DZapper

ont.deerhunter said:


> Constitution Cams pics anyone ?
> 
> I'd like to see the tooling hole everyone is referring to .
> 
> Thanks


Sorry,no pics. It's the 1/4" hole above the module on the front side of the axle. Mine are just clear of the limbs on a 30" Constitution. The six dots are well above the limbs. I marked my cams with a Sharpie as it came from the factory set to 30 1/8". 

I've since shortened it one small notch on the draw stop to decrease the let-off. For me it holds better that way.

The factory string and cables have been very stable. Even the center serving is done so well that I have not found I needed to change it yet. Usually one of the first things I do with a new bow.

I have been very pleased with the Constitution. It shots as well as a Conquest3 without the recoil. If only I were as good as the bow.-(

Rick


----------



## benztx

*Timing dots*

I have an 2006 Allegiance 30in draw @ 80lbs limbs. I am only showing 5 full dots and pulling 77 lbs. In the tuning and retuning of the bow since I bought it (March) I don't think the shop moved my cams. Should be concerned that bow has lost that much in the break in period?


----------



## IroquoisArcher

benztx, are you saying you can't get 80# or it was 80# when you bought it but has lost weight? Possibly the cables were untwisted and that would cause you to lose some weight. Is it possible to have your shop twist the cables up a few twists each and see where this puts you? Also just as a FYI there are some who wish the timing dots had never been put on (who work for Bowtech) as it has been causing alot of questions if the dots aren't exactly right. I shoot an Equalizer and it is shooting great and I have it about not quite set where the table says it is supposed to be.


----------



## P7M8HK

*Could you send me the pics?*



Hemingway said:


> Heres some pics of my cam alignment on my Equalizer. These were taken as soon as I got the bow from Crackers.
> 
> Top Cam:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom Cam:


Could you send me the pics they do not seem to be showing up


----------



## Hemingway

P7M8HK said:


> Could you send me the pics they do not seem to be showing up


Yeah, sorry about that, I deleted them off my photobucket account, but they're still on my home pc. I'm at work now, but when I get home I'll post them up for you...


----------



## Hemingway

Here ya go, P7M8HK...

As I said, this is straight from Crackers. The slight difference in orientation between the top and bottom cams is due to the drop away being tied into the down cable.

View attachment 160316


View attachment 160318


----------



## arkansasbowman

*Great thread*

'06 Allegiance here. 28 lbs set to 68 lbs. I have 6 dots upper and lower. My stop peg is almost dead middle of all the marks. There is a total of 16 marks I am at mark 8(middle) give or take a half. Is this right? Now I am not bottom'd out but would that make such a huge difference?

Also if I am looking at the peg directly. Is it left to right. Or right to left to start my counting(right now in the middle so doesn't matter  :wink: )


----------



## arkansasbowman

*Help please*

Still looking for a answer or help. Thank you


----------



## slick4

Hi from down under....but please don't hold that against me::thumb: . I have an Allegiance 60# but running it at 54#. Do I set the timing marks wound in at 60# then back it off or set the timing at 54# when wound off?


----------



## shootsadiamond

*thanks eugene1e*

for this link in your sig


----------



## eugene1e®

shootsadiamond said:


> for this link in your sig


Not a problem bud Glad to see all the folks this thread helped considering it took me all day and hours on the phone to get all the info and specs


----------



## shootsadiamond

*more questions for you guys*

And mabye I need to start a different thread. Let me know.
I just got an 06 allegiance - (70lb limbs-28.5 draw set at 61lbs right now)
Top Cam 6 dots - Bottom 5.5 dots (almost 6) (did not check specs-whoops)

Put in Peep shoot some, and its turned. Press bow -twist cable once - I THOUGHT I WAS TWISTING IT TIGHTER - peep is perfect - 
BUT... Now 7 on top 6 on bottom, I thought tightenng would show less dots???

Specs now - ATA -33.75/bH 6 & 15/16 (should be 34 and 7)

So my questions(i am pretty new to doing this stuff at home)
How do I best go about
-getting ATA and BH back to specs- as well as Cam dots?

Do I just need to untwist the cable(and do I do it evenly at both ends) to get the ATA longer? What will this do to the timing dots?
thanks


----------



## Bowtech21

Good information.


----------



## Jhorne

ttt


----------



## rhenj

On the 2005 Binaries I was told to set the cams equal using the cable post as a guide and then start adding twists to the down cable until 80% let-off was achieved, on the new binaries should this still be the case or should they be set equal and then the draw stop moved to achieve proper let-off?


----------



## Supershark

Does anyone have the set-up for timing for the 07 constitution? I was told the timing was 3/16th of inch center to limb of the modules first mounting hole.


----------



## Livetohunt

Great thread :darkbeer:.


----------



## Jhorne

Just got though twisting my cables up to get my poundage from 57 lbs to 60 lbs. Now I have 4 dots showing instead of 6. How do I get 6 dots showing without loosing my poundage? I just put new factory strings and cables on. The bow is an '06 Allegiance.


----------



## Jhorne

ttt


----------

